# first shots with new lens



## Terry D

I recently bought some new lenses for my camera. Here are some of my first shots with the 150mm X 600mm zoom lens.


This is my Cavalier King Charles Spaniel at about 75 yards (600mm)



Here's my golden at 150mm


This sparrow is at about 60 ft (600mm)


----------



## Cran

Is good. Looking forward to more, enjoy the new toy.


----------



## Firemajic

Terry... fabulous... love the wise look in the eyes of the golden retriever ... lol.. you have a poetic eye... Thank you for sharing.. hope to see more. Peace always... jul


----------



## Terry D

Still playing with the new glass. Here are a few more from this past weekend:


----------



## PiP

Wow, Terry! I adore the photo of the iris. Is that the complete shot or is it cropped?


----------



## Sonata

Wonderful photographs Terry.


----------



## Terry D

It was cropped, PiP. Here's the original


The only crop in the batch.


----------



## PiP

Ah, okay. I see why it was cropped  I do love that photograph - the way you have captured... was it the dew or rain on the petals.


----------



## Terry D

We had about 15 minutes of hard rain that I thought was going to ruin my whole shoot, but it turned out to be an advantage.

The lilacs were a 'fountain' of color
I don't know what these are
I stumbled on these Rhododendron after the sun came back out
My small skills didn't do these azaleas justice


----------



## Sonata

They are all beautiful photographs and bring back happy childhood memories, as we had various colours of Irises, Lilacs and Rhododendrons in the garden - Irises and Rhododendrons in the front garden and Lilacs in the back.

I think the yellow flower is some kind of lily.


----------



## Terry D

I've always been drawn to flowers as photographic subjects. The combinations of texture and color are amazing. I'm glad my pictures brought back some good memories, Sonata.


----------



## Sonata

The photograph of the squirrel also brought back good memories Terry.  I remember Mother telling us that when we were born she used to watch the squirrels in the trees outside her hospital window.  I gave birth to my son, my second child, in the same maternity hospital and I also watched the squirrels in the trees outside my window.


----------



## Whiskeyjack

The flowers are striking. Really nice shots.


----------



## dither

Wow!

Great pics Terry D.


----------



## dither

Terry D said:


> I've always been drawn to flowers as photographic subjects. The combinations of texture and color are amazing. I'm glad my pictures brought back some good memories, Sonata.



You know how when you can be out and about sometimes, you see something and you have an "oh i wish i had a camera" moment?
Well, i wish so much that i could capture "those" moments.
I't's on my mind a lot lately.


----------



## Gumby

You've a good eye, Terry. I love that second batch of pictures, especially.


----------



## escorial

liked them all


----------



## TJ Shortt

Beautiful shots! What a great day to be taking pictures!


----------



## Blade

Sonata said:


> I think the yellow flower is some kind of lily.



Correct. We are used to seeing them in orange.:encouragement:

A nice collection of shots. Rainfall is usually a blessing for nature shooting as far as I can see. The water droplets can highlight colour features, esp if you are shooting in sunlight.:thumbr:


----------



## Terry D

Thanks, everyone. I hope to have more shots soon.


----------



## Terry D

A few more assorted pics


----------



## Firemajic

Absolutely adore these Terry... I like seeing things through the eye of your camera... The wild rabbit... exquisite moment captured... Stunning flowers... Fabulous ... Thank you for sharing... Peace always...jul


----------



## Terry D

Firemajic said:


> Absolutely adore these Terry... I like seeing things through the eye of your camera... The wild rabbit... exquisite moment captured... Stunning flowers... Fabulous ... Thank you for sharing... Peace always...jul


----------



## Monaque

Lovely photos, love the hummingbird, we don`t have those and i`ve always been fan. You must be chuffed with the new lens.


----------



## Terry D

Apparently Mrs. Rabbit reestablished her territory. These are from the same pine tree.



Note the size of the clover compared to the kits (there are two of them). I don't think they are even weaned yet. Mom must have been off getting food. I'm hoping my dogs don't find them.


----------



## Mike C

150-600... madness. is that the Sigma? I've read good reviews. And it's £500 cheaper than the canon 100-400L that I covet, if only I can get a good cash offer for the wife...

are these hand-held? How sharp are they at 100%?


----------



## Terry D

It's a Tamron, Mike. The shots aren't as sharp at 100% as I would like, I'm still learning. The rabbit shots above were hand held (the Tamron as a good vibration compensation system) but the humming birds were tripod mounted. I'm starting to use a cable release for the shutter on my tripod mounted shots now. I hope that will help the sharpness.

Good luck with getting that Canon lens, the 100 - 400 is a classic. I love my 24 - 105. That's the lens attached to my camera most of the time. What camera do you have?


----------



## Mike C

I have a 5Dii, lovely camera but heavy! It's like carrying a brick around. I have the 24-105L as my everyday lens and, like you, I love it. I had the Canon 75-300 (not L) lens, gave nice results, dropped it. Ouch. replaced it with the Tamron equivalent. Surprisingly good results, if not pin sharp across the range, but focuses so slow its hardly worth using. I also use a 50mm 1.8 (love it) and extension tubes for macro.

When I'm feeling nostalgic I have a Mamiya 645 100s with waist and eye level finders, standard and 300mm lenses, etc. I LOVE how it feels, and the solid clunk of the shutter release, but analogue is just too expensive to be viable any more, and to get a film processed I have to travel to the next town!

This was taken with the Mamiya:




Brighton wheel par Mike Coombes, on ipernity


----------



## Terry D

Very nice shot, Mike. That 5D is a terrific camera. I have my eye on a 7D Mark II but that's a long way off. I look at my camera like I looked at my golf clubs back in the day; I'll upgrade when my technique outpaces the camera. I never got there with my clubs, maybe I will with my camera.


----------

